# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Custom Title..... Admin

## jbm

Good day Sir!

I believe I can have my own custom title. May I humbly request that *"3 stars and a sun"* will be my custom title?

Thank you and much respect.

----------


## PT

i will let him know and get that in for you.

----------


## jbm

> i will let him know and get that in for you.


Thanks a lot PT!

----------


## *Admin*

*Is this the way you wanted it or no " around it... up to you and enjoy!*

----------


## lord henry

how many posts for custom title?-

----------


## T-MOS

> how many posts for custom title?-


3000

JBM you gonna tell us what that means???

----------


## warchild

almost there

----------


## DSM4Life

Admin , when am i getting my rainbow nick ?

----------


## Matt

Admin when are you changing my name to God?

----------


## DSM4Life

> Admin when are you changing my name to God?


Please don't make a mockery of this thread, its serious. 

So Admin, the rainbow nick ?

----------


## T-MOS

> Admin , when am i getting my rainbow nick ?


This is the only Rainbow Nick I could find for you DSM... do you want his number??

----------


## T-MOS

> Admin when are you changing my name to God?


when you can part the Red Sea..... and I don't mean your girlfriend at that time of the month.........LOLOL ROFLMAO

----------


## T-MOS

> Please don't make a mockery of this thread, its serious. 
> 
> So Admin, the rainbow nick ?


you could be Captain Rainbow



Look he is even asking you to TURN OVER.....LOLOL

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## sweet-jayne

> 


 :Haha:  for some reason, I love this. I think it's the look in his eyes.

----------


## DSM4Life

> for some reason, I love this. I think it's the look in his eyes.


He looks so .....gay !  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## jbm

> *Is this the way you wanted it or no " around it... up to you and enjoy!*


Thanks! :AaGreen22:

----------


## jbm

> 3000
> 
> JBM you gonna tell us what that means???


It's a flag bro! look at my avy. Batman with 3 stars and a sun...

----------


## jbm

> 


 :Evil2:  :Evil2:  :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Tigershark

That pic is great DSM.

----------


## Matt

And God??

----------

